# Marriott Rewards - 2011 Rollover



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm checking every day to see when the calendar will flip on MR accounts to 2011.  Last year it was about the second week of January, wasn't it?

Anyway, we just stayed 5 nights over the weekend - 12/30/10-1/4/11.  Yesterday two more 2010 Elite Nights Stayed showed up in my account, presumably 12/30 and 31?  So that means when the calendar flips I should see 3 Elite Nights Stayed, right?  (Actually I'm glad to see the two nights because I forgot to make sure to charge something to the room which is usually the advice given here on TUG - nice that it worked how it should without that insurance.)

This is probably another of my  stupid MR questions but this shows up in that little grey box on the first page:


> Last Recorded Transaction:
> 12/30/2010  - 01/04/2011
> Marriott's SurfWatch
> Total Earnings: 500 points



So where did the 500 points come from if nothing was charged to the room?!?!


----------



## DebbieF (Jan 7, 2011)

Sue, are you a platinum MR member?  I know my husband gets 500 pts. for his stays at the hotels.  I am not sure that goes for resorts as well, but maybe.

Debbie


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2011)

DebbieF said:


> Sue, are you a platinum MR member?  I know my husband gets 500 pts. for his stays at the hotels.  I am not sure that goes for resorts as well, but maybe.
> 
> Debbie



Oh, thank you!  Yes, we're Plat, and that must be it.  I wonder if we got the same 500 during other Plat stays and I just never noticed because there were also charges to the rooms?  I try to track the Elite Nights closely but should probably start looking more at Point totals.  Like I said, DOH!

You bring up a good question, though, about whether resort stays are supposed to count for this bonus if owners are using Weeks or MR/DC Points.  Cash stays of course we'd expect the bonus but this one was on DC Points.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jan 7, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh, thank you!  Yes, we're Plat, and that must be it.  I wonder if we got the same 500 during other Plat stays and I just never noticed because there were also charges to the rooms?  I try to track the Elite Nights closely but should probably start looking more at Point totals.  Like I said, DOH!
> 
> You bring up a good question, though, about whether resort stays are supposed to count for this bonus if owners are using Weeks or MR/DC Points.  Cash stays of course we'd expect the bonus but this one was on DC Points.  Hmmmm.



It doesn't matter what type of stay it is, if you are platinum your are entitled to the platinum arrival gift or the choice of the platinum point gift. At MVCI they only offer the points.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2011)

Michigan Czar said:


> It doesn't matter what type of stay it is, if you are platinum your are entitled to the platinum arrival gift or the choice of the platinum point gift. At MVCI they only offer the points.



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have even been given the 500 points a couple times when just being gold.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 7, 2011)

_I forgot to make sure to charge something to the room which is usually the advice given here on TUG _

I'll plead ignorance and ask what the significance is of charging something to the room? As a Platinum Premier myself, I am always interested in hearing of ways to maximize benefits I may have been ignorant of.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2011)

kds4 said:


> _I forgot to make sure to charge something to the room which is usually the advice given here on TUG _
> 
> I'll plead ignorance and ask what the significance is of charging something to the room? As a Platinum Premier myself, I am always interested in hearing of ways to maximize benefits I may have been ignorant of.



Tug mantra is that one should make a charge to their room so that the resort has something to report back to Marriott Rewards to grant points for those charges. In doing so, one will also get credited for elite nights for the stay.

I don't think this is overly important. We have had stays without charging anything to the resort and have had the elite nights post. This also seems to be the same experience Sue had. That said, it sure doesn't hurt to charge something to the room to be on the safe side. Even a $1 candy bar in the Marketplace will do.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 7, 2011)

I had never thought of it that way. Although, come to think of it, we charged our kids activity fees to the room when we went to MGV last year, and did see the elite night credit. I will keep that in mind from now on.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 7, 2011)

500 x $0.0125 = $6.25   Not much to get excited about.   

Brian



dioxide45 said:


> We have even been given the 500 points a couple times when just being gold.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> 500 x $0.0125 = $6.25   Not much to get excited about.
> 
> Brian



I agree, but if they are giving them away for free, I will take em.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2011)

kds4 said:


> I had never thought of it that way. Although, come to think of it, we charged our kids activity fees to the room when we went to MGV last year, and did see the elite night credit. I will keep that in mind from now on.



Yep, me too!  We haven't ever had the problems that some have reported on TUG with telephone reps being unwilling to attach MR numbers to pending MVCI reservations or with Elite nights not showing up after resort stays, but reading about it happening to other TUGgers means it could happen anytime.  This is the first stay where we didn't charge something to the unit and I didn't think of the TUG mantra until I saw the $0.00 balance on the bill the morning we checked out.  "DOH!  Hope those elite nights post without a problem ..."


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> 500 x $0.0125 = $6.25   Not much to get excited about.
> 
> Brian



Brian, it must be all those six-zillion-points round-the-world Travel Packages you've used that have made you so jaded.    I'll take 500 MR Points any old time they want to give them to me!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 8, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Brian, it must be all those six-zillion-points round-the-world Travel Packages you've used that have made you so jaded.    I'll take 500 MR Points any old time they want to give them to me!





Speaking of around the world travel packages, what does Marriott now require for this perk?   Is it 2,000,000 Marriott Reward Points?




.


----------



## kjd (Jan 8, 2011)

The travel package that I was aware of was put together by a salesperson at one of those owners meetings.  I never saw it advertised but that doesn't mean that Marriott didn't tout it.  As I recall, it was about 2 million points.  The salesperson did it by combining several travel packages.  I think the entire trip took over a month. 

It was used to get people to ooooh and aaaah over the Reward Points system and make you want to buy another TS.  However on a broader scale, I believe some people did do the trip. I wonder if they put it together themselves.  I don't recall any official program that was discussed at the meeting.


----------



## wof45 (Jan 8, 2011)

i don't remember seeing it with Marriott, but it is pretty common for expats in the middle east to use these once a year.

for instance, there is a round the world ticket with Delta for 180,000 miles coach or 340,000 miles first with no backtracking and six stops max.  You could stay at Marriotts as you go.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 8, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Brian, it must be all those six-zillion-points round-the-world Travel Packages you've used that have made you so jaded.    I'll take 500 MR Points any old time they want to give them to me!



I just feel the wine & cheese plate a better value than 500 points gift.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> I just feel the wine & cheese plate a better value than 500 points gift.
> 
> Brian



It is, when it is available. However, they don't offer it at the MVCI properties.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 8, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> It is, when it is available. However, they don't offer it at the MVCI properties.



Why would I expect that at MVCI...they don't even make my bed in the morning or leave me turn town chocolates at night.    

Brian


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2011)

Heads up - check your accounts.  Looks like they've changed the calendars and we're in 2011.

BUT I'm not seeing Rollover Nights.  Plat status is there, the 3 Nights Stayed (for 1/1-3) are there, the 30 Rollover Nights that I should be seeing are not there.  Hmmm.  Anybody else?

{edited to add}  I should have known, FlyerTalk is right on top of this.  Rollover Nights should show up in the next few days.


----------



## rthib (Jan 9, 2011)

*Rollover now posted - but rollover does not rollover*

My rollover nights posted, but the rollover nights from previous year were subtracted, so rollovers are posted but might be fewer than you thought.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2011)

rthib said:


> My rollover nights posted, but the rollover nights from previous year were subtracted, so rollovers are posted but might be fewer than you thought.



Hmmm.  I saved this post from Marriott Concierge at FlyerTalk, it says excess nights should roll multiple years.  I don't remember seeing a correction to it since it's been posted but will search around a bit ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmm.  I saved this post from Marriott Concierge at FlyerTalk, it says excess nights should roll multiple years.  I don't remember seeing a correction to it since it's been posted but will search around a bit ...



So if someone had 85 nights this year, but 7 were rolled over from 2009, they will start out with 3 rollover nights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> So if someone had 85 nights this year, but 7 were rolled over from 2009, they will start out with 3 rollover nights.



I don't know.  MC says this, *"I had said that extra nights will not roll multiple years, when in fact they will. For example, if you were Platinum and stayed 200 nights in 2009, you have 125 rolled over into 2010. Assuming you don't stay a single night in 2010, you will still begin 2011 with 50 nights that will have rolled over from the excess of that original 200."*  So he's rolling nights over multiple years, right?  Ending 2009 with 200 nights, even without more nights, Plat/125 rolls over to 2010 and then Plat/50 rolls over into 2011.

I left a post on that FT thread ...


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 9, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> So if someone had 85 nights this year, but 7 were rolled over from 2009, they will start out with 3 rollover nights.





Why wouldn't it be 10 Rollover Nights?



.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 9, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't know.  MC says this, *"I had said that extra nights will not roll multiple years, when in fact they will. For example, if you were Platinum and stayed 200 nights in 2009, you have 125 rolled over into 2010. Assuming you don't stay a single night in 2010, you will still begin 2011 with 50 nights that will have rolled over from the excess of that original 200."*  So he's rolling nights over multiple years, right?  Ending 2009 with 200 nights, even without more nights, Plat/125 rolls over to 2010 and then Plat/50 rolls over into 2011.
> 
> I left a post on that FT thread ...


Susan,
I noticed the same thing on my Marriott account this morning and also posted on flyertalk. It was my understanding (based on the post by Marriott Concierge on flyertalk) that everything I had above platinum for 2010 would rollover to 2011. However my rollover nights from 2009 to 2010 (24 nights) were not included in my rollover to 2011.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 9, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Why wouldn't it be 10 Rollover Nights?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Because the way Marriott is computing these the rollover nights from 2009 to 2010 don't count as a rollover to 2011. 7 of the 85 nights were a rollover from 2009, so 85-7-75 = 3 rollover nights to the current year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking at our account. We were gold in 2009 and 2010, we rolled 5 nights from 2009 in to 2010. We ended 2010 with 57 nights. We now have 2 nights in our account.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am 'officially' confused. My account showed 114 nights at the end of 2010. It now shows 0 instead of 39 roll-over nights (excluding any missing Elite Bonus nights for each $3k of MR CC activity - which is a whole separate issue). To say I will be miffed if the 39 roll-over nights don't appear is like saying WWII was a misunderstanding.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2011)

kds4 said:


> I am 'officially' confused. My account showed 114 nights at the end of 2010. It now shows 0 instead of 39 roll-over nights (excluding any missing Elite Bonus nights for each $3k of MR CC activity - which is a whole separate issue). To say I will be miffed if the 39 roll-over nights don't appear is like saying WWII was a misunderstanding.



How many nights did you roll over from 2009 to 2010? If it was more than 39, that may explain it.

Of course this doesn't match up with what the Marriott Concierge has said.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2011)

Would be nice to know who from Marriott Concierge to 'credit' the statement that continuing carry-over of roll-over nights for multiple years is allowed. I tried to research my stay history to verify my number of roll-over nights from 2009 to 2010 (in case that could explain the mystery of the 39 missing nights) but MR only keeps records back 13 months, so no luck.


----------



## ira g (Jan 9, 2011)

I am MR Platinum and had 97 nights a few days ago and today I have 3. I guess my MBA in Finance and Accounting can't help me with Marriott's screwed up calculations. It may be time to wander over to SPG and/or Hilton.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 9, 2011)

ira g said:


> I am MR Platinum and had 97 nights a few days ago and today I have 3. I guess my MBA in Finance and Accounting can't help me with Marriott's screwed up calculations. It may be time to wander over to SPG and/or Hilton.





It's call "fuzzy" math.   Don't feel bad as I'm sure others are in the same boat 




.


----------



## janej (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the only nights you can roll over are those you actually stayed in 2010.  Bonus nights probably don't roll over either.  I too don't remember my 2010 nights break up.  But I know that I had 98 nights.  I reached Platinum in 2010 with some bonus nights and very few rollover nights from 2009.  Now I have 0 nights rolled over.  I don't think I will ever be able to reach Platinum again with this policy.


----------



## ira g (Jan 9, 2011)

janej said:


> I think the only nights you can roll over are those you actually stayed in 2010.  Bonus nights probably don't roll over either.  I too don't remember my 2010 nights break up.  But I know that I had 98 nights.  I reached Platinum in 2010 with some bonus nights and very few rollover nights from 2009.  Now I have 0 nights rolled over.  I don't think I will ever be able to reach Platinum again with this policy.



If you have a Marriott visa card, at a minimum those 10-15 nights should be credited.Why does Marriott try to alienate their best customers, with their less than professional roll out of their DC points to their lies at their TS presentations? They are doing a good job of trying to reach the bottom of the TS industry.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 9, 2011)

I had 43 nights and 33 rolled over. Sounds about right, but I had nights rollover last year as well (maybe 14) so whatever happened last year did not affect this year's rollover for me, unless they include the automatic nights each year (11 to be silver) with the Marriott Visa in this 33...


----------



## janej (Jan 9, 2011)

I do have Marriott Visa.  But my account still shows 0 for now.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 9, 2011)

ira g said:


> If you have a Marriott visa card, at a minimum those 10-15 nights should be credited.Why does Marriott try to alienate their best customers, with their less than professional roll out of their DC points to their lies at their TS presentations? They are doing a good job of trying to reach the bottom of the TS industry.



The credit card nights won't appear until your card renews this year and you pay your yearly membership fee -- will be February for my husband and August for me.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 9, 2011)

kds4 said:


> I am 'officially' confused. My account showed 114 nights at the end of 2010. It now shows 0 instead of 39 roll-over nights (excluding any missing Elite Bonus nights for each $3k of MR CC activity - which is a whole separate issue). To say I will be miffed if the 39 roll-over nights don't appear is like saying WWII was a misunderstanding.






kds4 said:


> excluding any missing Elite Bonus nights for each $3k of MR CC activity - which is a whole separate issue)



KDS4,

Did you also get screwed out of some Elite nights on your dec statement. I spent enough in on the december statement (Over $12,000) to earn 4 elite nights. I only recieved 1. When calling Chase they say the nights take 6 to 8 weeks to post. They refuse to acknowledge that they only credited 1 night. Now I have to wait another 4 weeks to dispute. Had enought spending in 2010 to earn 13 nights and only recieved 10 all of which  would have rolled over. Now even if I do get those nights restored, they won't roll over and not count double in lifetime nights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2011)

I remember last year, the first year of the Rollover Nights, there was a huge glitch in the Marriott Reward system where the number of Rollover Nights was doubled and we all were bumped way up beyond where we should have been.  But after a few weeks it all got straightened out.  That's what I'm expecting here, that eventually this will get fixed the way we expect it to, the way Marriott Concierge has explained multiple times that it should happen.

I'm glad to see that some on FlyerTalk are thinking the same way I am - if none of them agreed then it would be a sure bet that I'm wrong.     But hope springs eternal ...


----------



## janej (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope Susan is right.  Here is what my summary from the website looks like.  I remember there was an item for rollover night before.  So maybe it is not complete yet.


Membership Level	Nights Credited Toward Elite Membership	Nights Needed to Renew Level	Nights Needed to Achieve Next Level
Platinum	 Nights this year:	 0	 75	 0
 	 Nights Stayed	 0	 	 
 	 Bonus Nights	 0	 	 
 	 Promotional:	 0	 	 
 	 Rewards Credit Card:	 0	 	 
 	 Rewarding Events:	 0



SueDonJ said:


> I remember last year, the first year of the Rollover Nights, there was a huge glitch in the Marriott Reward system where the number of Rollover Nights was doubled and we all were bumped way up beyond where we should have been.  But after a few weeks it all got straightened out.  That's what I'm expecting here, that eventually this will get fixed the way we expect it to, the way Marriott Concierge has explained multiple times that it should happen.
> 
> I'm glad to see that some on FlyerTalk are thinking the same way I am - if none of them agreed then it would be a sure bet that I'm wrong.     But hope springs eternal ...


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 9, 2011)

Hope you are right SueDon J.

That's what I assumed yesterday when I saw our 89 nights had turned into 0 rollover on my husband's account.  Haven't checked mine yet, because we put most nights on his.  We went from gold to platinum this year based primarily on more stays than usual, and some bonus nights from Visa.

Marriott ownership used to be so much easier!  Or perhaps TUG has just educated me to be more aware of what I should have known all along.

*****Added after checking MY account, which shows 16 rollover nights.  Since this account anniversary date is April, and this account is silver, if this does not include the automatic 10 nights elite credit at silver level, then it could be right as my account had a 7 days stay in Dec., and some visa nights, but didn't know I had 16.  The automatic elite visa nights do disappear on 12/31 don't they?  And then you get them back for whatever level you are on the anniversary date?


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just finished researching the issue of Elite Bonus nights based on MR CC activity on my account. The first time this new benefit appeared in my account was June of 2010. Between June and December of 2010, I spent enough to qualify for 2 Elite Bonus nights. However, upon researching my MR account, I could find nowhere that any such nights were credited. If your total spending continues to accumulate year after year as opposed to starting over each CC anniversary (which the description on the Chase website doesn't indicate), I have already earned a third night. Sounds like a phone call to MR tomorrow is in order.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it a rolling accumulation of spending, or is $3k in a billing cycle required to get the elite nights? I seldom spend $3k in one month on my CC, but over a couple of months I do.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 9, 2011)

I didnt read all of the posts, but this is exploding on Flyertalk. It seems that Rollover Nights dont rollover. Which contradicts what Marriott Concierge had actually posted there.

SO, if you rolled over any nights to 2010. You had to stay 76 actual nights (or 15 less if you have the Visa card) IN 2010 to begin rolling nights to 2011 (for plat status).  

I rolled over 34 nights to 2011 plus the 15 Chase nights. I dont need many nights to get to Plat for 2012.  BUT to Rollover anything, I need to shave 61+ stays because the 15 Chase nights count but the Rollovers dont.


Here is the thread on FT.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/marr...rollover-nights-roll-over-7.html#post15621809


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I had two nights roll over from the prior year (2009) and that's exactly how many nights I am short on 2010's rollover. Oh well, it does make economic sense to not roll over nights that were rolled over from the year prior.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 9, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> I had two nights roll over from the prior year (2009) and that's exactly how many nights I am short on 2010's rollover. Oh well, it does make economic sense to not roll over nights that were rolled over from the year prior.



I agree. There was just tons of confusion.


----------



## sparty (Jan 9, 2011)

kjd said:


> The travel package that I was aware of was put together by a salesperson at one of those owners meetings.  I never saw it advertised but that doesn't mean that Marriott didn't tout it.  As I recall, it was about 2 million points.  The salesperson did it by combining several travel packages.  I think the entire trip took over a month.
> 
> It was used to get people to ooooh and aaaah over the Reward Points system and make you want to buy another TS.  However on a broader scale, I believe some people did do the trip. I wonder if they put it together themselves.  I don't recall any official program that was discussed at the meeting.



Yes.   It's not a "real" reward per se but theoretically what you can do with open jaw airline tickets and hotel stays. Anyone had much luck doing this?

I set something like this up for this summer, fly  from Chicago to Duseldorf Germany, drive across to Berlin, fly to Istanbul, drive to Antalya Turkey, fly from Instanbul to Frankfort, and then back to Chicago.  Lufthansa connected all the flights as open jaw but Turkish Airlines wouldn't, had to pay for Berlin to Istanbul and then Turkish wouldn't even do Istanbul to Antalya so I said I would just drive.  Hotel stays are using MRP hotel packages.  I've asked a lot of vacation club sales people for examples of them doing this, but none have.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> I had two nights roll over from the prior year (2009) and that's exactly how many nights I am short on 2010's rollover. Oh well, it does make economic sense to not roll over nights that were rolled over from the year prior.





Mr. Vker said:


> I agree. There was just tons of confusion.



There is a lot of confusion but some of it is directly a result of Marriott Concierge's posts on FlyerTalk that confirmed Marriott WOULD be allowing nights to roll over multiple years.  It doesn't matter that it didn't appear to make economic sense; what matters is that it now appears Marriott is reneging on an official policy that was put in writing by an official Marriott representative.

That's why I have a problem with this.  99.9% of the complaints we see on TUG against Marriott are along the lines of, "... but the salesman said ..." or "... the rep told me ..."   I've always thought that even if the complaints are legitimate, there is no way to demand anything from Marriott unless you have something in writing.  Well, Marriott Concierge has a unique position on FlyerTalk and as far as I'm concerned, anything posted to FlyerTalk by that user name can be printed out and considered to be "in writing" from an official Marriott rep.  If they are reneging on this, I'll be using a print-out of MC's posts to help my argument.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2011)

Do we really know if the Marriott Concierge is a Marriott representative? The posts are signed with a rather generic signature. Anyone could ultimately be posting under this name. Posting on FT (or any forum) is anonymous. I would feel more confident if it was signed with an employees name.

Ultimately this will probably lead to the MC being pulled from FlyerTalk. Which is not a good thing, though if they are giving out bad information....


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 10, 2011)

ira g said:


> If you have a Marriott visa card, at a minimum those 10-15 nights should be credited.Why does Marriott try to alienate their best customers, with their less than professional roll out of their DC points to their lies at their TS presentations? They are doing a good job of trying to reach the bottom of the TS industry.


From my experience the Visa nights show up around renewal

This is also now what I expected, but it's possible Marriott may right the wrong, so lets give them some time before jumping off the ship.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 10, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Do we really know if the Marriott Concierge is a Marriott representative? The posts are signed with a rather generic signature. Anyone could ultimately be posting under this name. Posting on FT (or any forum) is anonymous. I would feel more confident if it was signed with an employees name.
> 
> Ultimately this will probably lead to the MC being pulled from FlyerTalk. Which is not a good thing, though if they are giving out bad information....



They are, as far as I can tell, Marriott reps. There are more than one of them--signing individual posts with individual names. They make official announcements and have requested PM's and assisted with problem resolution with properties or accounts.  (All on FT)


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 10, 2011)

OutAndAbout said:


> From my experience the Visa nights show up around renewal
> 
> This is also now what I expected, but it's possible Marriott may right the wrong, so lets give them some time before jumping off the ship.



You are correct. The 15 Visa nights post in the month of its renewal and the  month you get your free night cert. Mine happens to be in January, so yesterday morning I had 15 nights. Later in the day my rollovers showed up.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 10, 2011)

*From FlyerTalk*

Well here you go.



> It appears that Marriott only used 2009 rollover nights if you needed additional nights for status in 2011. None of the 2009 rollover nights rolled over twice.
> 
> I wuuld say that Marriott Concierge misspoke and this will be Marriott's rollover policy. I know there's a lot of disappointment, but it's STILL a generous policy. This isn't the first time, nor will it be the last time that incorrect information was conveyed. I'm sure that Marriott Concierge acted in good faith.


----------



## siberiavol (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm back to zero nights also. I made platinum for the first time every and had a few extras.  My frustration is I actually chose Marriott for a few days vacation at year end to get a head start on 2011. The rollover incentive influenced my decision.

The goal of the program was to get incremental business. They achieved that with me in 2010. I think in 2011 I'll forget incentives and settle for gold and hope I might have enough carry over to make platinum in 2012.

As we have learned with the destination program most people are pretty reasonable if you tell them clearly how things work even if they don't like it. Once again Marriott struggles to communicate clearly how things work with different people saying different things.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 10, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Do we really know if the Marriott Concierge is a Marriott representative? The posts are signed with a rather generic signature. Anyone could ultimately be posting under this name. Posting on FT (or any forum) is anonymous. I would feel more confident if it was signed with an employees name.
> 
> Ultimately this will probably lead to the MC being pulled from FlyerTalk. Which is not a good thing, though if they are giving out bad information....





Mr. Vker said:


> They are, as far as I can tell, Marriott reps. There are more than one of them--signing individual posts with individual names. They make official announcements and have requested PM's and assisted with problem resolution with properties or accounts.  (All on FT)



I'm convinced "Marriott Concierge" is/are official.  Years ago Dave "introduced" me to MC for help with a MR Travel Package.  I couldn't believe he was encouraging me to give some stranger on the internet access to my Marriott accounts but I finally did and got more help from MC than any telephone rep had been able to help.  Since then I've gone back to MC for help a few times and my questions have been followed up by Marriott reps from the related departments.  If MC isn't official, or if some FT hack who's not a Marriott employee is able to use that name, then whoever it is has done a remarkable job infiltrating Marriott's employee ranks.   

I really hope you're not right, dioxide, that Marriott might remove MC from FlyerTalk because of all this.  I think that with the way online groups such as FT and TUG have become mainstream, Marriott and other customer-oriented companies should be looking for more ways to get their employees involved, not less.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 10, 2011)

Tired to call Marriott Rewards this morning and the line is busy. They must be swamped with calls regarding the rollover nights. 

I've always thought the Marriott Concierge on flyertalk was an official Marriott spokeman/woman. However it is possible MC shared information that was not official policy, or was later changed by Marriott. It's possible when they announced they would rollover nights from 2011 to 2012 they decided they didn't want to let rollover nights count twice. 

It was a generous policy and I did make some Marriott stays assuming that everything I had above platinum status would rollover to 2011. Based on what we were told on flyertalk, I think they should credit rollover nights into 2011.

I'll live with whatever the official policy is in the future, Marriott just needs to be clear about how this "rollover nights" promo actually works.


----------



## kjd (Jan 10, 2011)

I think their rollover records are in the process of transition.  (Polite for screwed up)  I was seven days short of platinum but had fifteen stays the last two weeks of Dec.  I received the platinum materials from Marriott two days ago but my MRP account does not show the fourteen of the fifteen days that have been submitted.  There is a notation that you should not expect posting for ten days after checkout but I'm now beyond the ten days.  A later one night stay has already been posted.

I think you have to wait until the end of Jan to see if all of the nights rolled over.  They have also not posted the fifteen night rollover even though my card expired in Jan and I already have the new card that was sent to me.  It's really a great program that I have gotten a lot of use from, but I wish their accounting was a little better.  Another problem might be that the bonus offer from two paid stays doesn't end until Jan 15th.  I don't know if that affects their accounting or not.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 10, 2011)

I think that everyone who got Platinum elite status last year should enjoy it whether or not you have more or less roll over nights than you thought.

I will get platinum again this year (for 2012) with some thoughtful planning.  I "lost" five roll over nights, but in the scheme of things, it will all be okay tomorrow when the sun comes up again.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> I think that everyone who got Platinum elite status last year should enjoy it whether or not you have more or less roll over nights than you thought.
> 
> I will get platinum again this year (for 2012) with some thoughtful planning.  I "lost" five roll over nights, but in the scheme of things, it will all be okay tomorrow when the sun comes up again.



You are correct. Making gold for us was struggle the past two years, the roll over nights last year helped. With our travel plans for this year, the difference between 2 or 7 nights isn't going to make a difference on us making gold again. We won't likely hit it given we will have two weeks of reward stays in Europe; however, that gold status will likely come in handy in Dublin and Rome.

I think with the roll over nights, credit card nights, double nights, that Marriott has started to water down their high end (gold, plat, plat plus) elite tiers. Be happy we can enjoy it while it lasts. They did it to draw loyalty in this slump. Once we move out of the slump more, they will likely be gone.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 10, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> You are correct. Making gold for us was struggle the past two years, the roll over nights last year helped. With our travel plans for this year, the difference between 2 or 7 nights isn't going to make a difference on us making gold again. We won't likely hit it given we will have two weeks of reward stays in Europe; however, that gold status will likely come in handy in Dublin and Rome.
> 
> I think with the roll over nights, credit card nights, double nights, that Marriott has started to water down their high end (gold, plat, plat plus) elite tiers. Be happy we can enjoy it while it lasts. They did it to draw loyalty in this slump. Once we move out of the slump more, they will likely be gone.



We are kind in the same boat. I should, but may not even make gold this year as travel plans have diminished quite a bit this year.

I have an idea for you. Check with Marriott rewards before leaving to Europe and ask if they will offer you a "Taste of Platinum" (or whatever they call it now). Even if you have no way to fulfill the requirements of maintaining platinum status, the three months you are may help make your stay in Europe a little bit better.

I did this last year and was given a spectacular corner room at the Grand Flora and a very nice bottle of wine as my gift. Of coarse the free breakfast is for gold and platinum elites.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 11, 2011)

I finally made Gold again with my last stay of 2010 and now have 13 nights rolled over into 2011 - first time I had any points roll over. Last year I was 1 night short of Gold and it was renewed anyway. 

Hope to get back to Plat in 2011 thanks to my MVCI and II stays at Marriott VC resorts and the 10 nights for my Marriott Visa Card. Note Brits only get 10 hights for the Marriott Visa Card and no Bonus nights for spending.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Another heads up - Post #230 in that FlyerTalk thread:



> Greetings,
> 
> As I promised earlier am responding to this thread. When we posted stating that roll over nights from the previous years would roll over we were acting on the information we had at the time. The decision has recently been made not to count roll over nights from previous years. What this means is that to determine the number of nights that should have rolled over you will take the total number of nights you accrued in 2010, subtract the amount of nights that rolled over from 2009, and then subtract the number of nights needed for your status. What is left will roll over.
> 
> ...



Can't really ask for a much better response to their mistake ...


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 11, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Another heads up - Post #230 in that FlyerTalk thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really ask for a much better response to their mistake ...



Marriott is a stand up company. I am not surprised by this response. I expected them to make things right. Actually, I am somewhat sorry he used the word "betrayed". No one should feel that way. It was a policy decision and everyone is being made whole.


----------



## kjd (Jan 11, 2011)

Agree that Marriott is a stand up company and wants to make things right.  Thanks for the info.  I have e mailed Ira about my problem and let's hope that he is able to do something for us and this is not a hoax.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 11, 2011)

Assuming this correction is a one year thing, I'm not going to bother.  With the nights that did roll-over for me, plus the nights I already have booked for 2011, I'll make Platinum again, so posting the nights that didn't roll-over will do no good.
It would be nice though if elite nights were counted in a FIFO fashion instead, so that the roll-over nights would count against the status requirements first, then additional nights as earned, with the last nights earned over status requirements rolling-over to the next year.


----------



## justcurious (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Marriott Concierge info.  I lost 13 rollover nights, and was really counting on those to finally make Gold status this summer!


----------



## tiel (Jan 11, 2011)

dvc_john said:


> Assuming this correction is a one year thing, I'm not going to bother.  With the nights that did roll-over for me, plus the nights I already have booked for 2011, I'll make Platinum again, so posting the nights that didn't roll-over will do no good.
> It would be nice though if elite nights were counted in a FIFO fashion instead, so that the roll-over nights would count against the status requirements first, then additional nights as earned, with the last nights earned over status requirements rolling-over to the next year.



EXACTLY!  Isn't this really what "rollover" means...should mean?  If you are going to have "rollover", this is what makes sense, what amounts to a real benefit.  I am glad Marriott is honoring this interpretation, but it is too bad it isn't just across the board, i.e., without specifically requesting it.  We think we will be making Plat without having our "lost" nights restored, based on our current plans, so we aren't going to submit.  Best of luck to everyone who does!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 11, 2011)

I read the post on flyertalk by Marriott Concierge earlier today and was very pleased to see Marriott take the responsible path. I expected they would be fair about this situation. Now we know what to expect in the future and can plan our Marriott stays for 2011 knowing how the rollover promo will work. 

Honestly I was surprised when Marriott Concierge posted last July that rollover nights from 2009 to 2010 would also be counted for rollovers to 2011.


----------



## siberiavol (Jan 11, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> I think that everyone who got Platinum elite status last year should enjoy it whether or not you have more or less roll over nights than you thought.
> 
> I will get platinum again this year (for 2012) with some thoughtful planning.  I "lost" five roll over nights, but in the scheme of things, it will all be okay tomorrow when the sun comes up again.



Hopefully what Marriott does or doesn't do doesn't determine whether it will be Ok for any of us when the sun comes up in the morning. That being said I think Marriott is very casual with their communications. We saw that with the destination club and now with the rollover issue.

Don't tell the customer this is the way it is when you don't know. Don't change a policy retrospectively when you find you want to do it differently. Many of us who were or are in business often had to make decisions that cost us money because we refused to ask the customer to pay for our mistakes or poor planning. 

It is hard to deal with a company who has representatives who say one thing and then latter you find out they had no ability to back up what they say. Every business doesn't operate that way.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with you totally and I own a business so I get it.  However, it is very hard for me to pin this one situation on Marriott if it is really just one person who made an mistake in his communication.  My hope is that they don't fire this person for the error.  Our anger and confusion shouldn't cost anyone their job if was an honest mistake.



siberiavol said:


> Hopefully what Marriott does or doesn't do doesn't determine whether it will be Ok for any of us when the sun comes up in the morning. That being said I think Marriott is very casual with their communications. We saw that with the destination club and now with the rollover issue.
> 
> Don't tell the customer this is the way it is when you don't know. Don't change a policy retrospectively when you find you want to do it differently. Many of us who were or are in business often had to make decisions that cost us money because we refused to ask the customer to pay for our mistakes or poor planning.
> 
> It is hard to deal with a company who has representatives who say one thing and then latter you find out they had no ability to back up what they say. Every business doesn't operate that way.


----------



## siberiavol (Jan 11, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> I agree with you totally and I own a business so I get it.  However, it is very hard for me to pin this one situation on Marriott if it is really just one person who made an mistake in his communication.  My hope is that they don't fire this person for the error.  Our anger and confusion shouldn't cost anyone their job if was an honest mistake.



I think the person communicating was communicating what he was told in July(?). He is the victim IMHO. I don't think anyone wants him to lose his job. He was probably out of the loop when somebody higher in the chain changed the rules. His responses were in a long thread on Flyer Talk and he repeated several times what he was told.

My concern is the person or persons who says well we told our employee to give the Flyer Talk community this answer but it is no big deal to us to tell him to tell the customers 'we changed our mind"


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 11, 2011)

When it comes right down to it, Marriott wants platinums to stay the required 75 nights a year just like they did before introducing the roll over incentive during the recession.  If there's too much abuse to the program they'll stop it at some point.  When they permitted TS stays to count a lot of us became platinum over night...I don't want to see that go either.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2011)

> If you made stays counting on those nights rolling over, please contact me with your account number and I will make sure that your roll over nights from 2009 are added just as you expected and just as we promised they would.



I take this to mean. "Even if you didn't make stays counting on roll over, contact us and say you did. Heck everyone just contact us now."

I personally won't be emailing about our nights. I don't want to draw too much attention to our II exchanges and getaways getting night credit. Oh and that cancelled exhchange we got night credit for also. :ignore:


----------



## kjd (Jan 12, 2011)

One thing that I have observed in all of this is that aside from the increased bonus points of platinum (50%), there's not much material difference between platinum and gold.  This is especially true IMO when staying at cat 1-5 hotels. That category has a lot of older renovated hotels with no real possible way to upgrade a platinum member.  The free arrival gift is usually a bottle of water or 500 points.  I've always taken the points, they're better than nothing.  My usage of MRP's is usually for hotels in this category.

Newer hotels like some of the Fairfields offer a free breakfast to everyone and usually hotels in the mentioned category don't have concierge floors.  Therefore,  Marriott is not "giving away the store" by giving me rollover nights or counting timeshare stays to become platinum.  I'll bet there are a lot of people like me in the system who enjoy the status of being platinum even though there's not much of a difference for us. I think it's a real good PR move for Marriott and creates a lot of loyal customers.


----------



## bw3 (Jan 12, 2011)

*rollover rules*

I started 2010 with 20 rollover nights and ended with 124 total nights.  However, I only started 2011 with 29 rollover nights.  I asked Marriott for an explanation and you can see the reply below.  The beginning 2010 rollover nights are not rolled over to 2011.

Please note, Elite Nights rolled over from previous years are not included in the Elite night total used to calculate Elite Rollover Nights.  For example, you accrued 124 Elite nights in 2010.  Of these, 20 were Elite Nights rolled over from 2009, so these nights were not included when the number of Elite Rollover Nights for 2010 were calculated.  That calculation deducted the 20 nights from the 2010 total of 124 Elite nights.  This resulted in a total of 104 earned Elite nights, so you have 29 Elite Rollover Nights applied to your 2011 Elite night total.

I hope that helps.

Bob


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 12, 2011)

The biggest perk for true business travelers is the guaranteed room at 48 hours.  That's huge if everything is booked.



kjd said:


> One thing that I have observed in all of this is that aside from the increased bonus points of platinum (50%), there's not much material difference between platinum and gold.  This is especially true IMO when staying at cat 1-5 hotels. That category has a lot of older renovated hotels with no real possible way to upgrade a platinum member.  The free arrival gift is usually a bottle of water or 500 points.  I've always taken the points, they're better than nothing.  My usage of MRP's is usually for hotels in this category.
> 
> Newer hotels like some of the Fairfields offer a free breakfast to everyone and usually hotels in the mentioned category don't have concierge floors.  Therefore,  Marriott is not "giving away the store" by giving me rollover nights or counting timeshare stays to become platinum.  I'll bet there are a lot of people like me in the system who enjoy the status of being platinum even though there's not much of a difference for us. I think it's a real good PR move for Marriott and creates a lot of loyal customers.


----------



## ironweed (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting, I just stayed at a Residence Inn, using 15K points.  Did not expect to get any platinum elite points.     Just got my receipt with  200 elite points added.    BTW, we did not charge anything to the room........


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 12, 2011)

*Ira came through...nights added back*

Just received an email from Ira.  Had emailed yesterday based on the flyertalk posting, and Ira said the 14 nights had been added back but won't show up for a couple of weeks.  Congratulated us on being Platinum and said to email if any other concerns. 

I am impressed!

Thanks for posting the Flyertalk  link SueDonJ!  Never would have known without it.

TUG rules!

Ann


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jan 12, 2011)

ironweed said:


> Interesting, I just stayed at a Residence Inn, using 15K points.  Did not expect to get any platinum elite points.     Just got my receipt with  200 elite points added.    BTW, we did not charge anything to the room........



A platinum is always supposed to receive a platinum arrival gift, it doesn't matter if it is a paid stay or an award stay. Many people think it has to be a paid stay and this is incorrect.

The old advice was to charge something to your room when you were staying on your owned week or Interval traded week at a MCVI property. That seemed to help you get credit for the nights stayed toward your annual status. This probably holds true for MVCI trades but not owned weeks since Marriott changed this a couple years ago granting us nights credit for our stays at MVCI on weeks we own.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2011)

And the reason the Platinum gift was only 200 points instead of 500 is because the stay was at a Residence Inn. They also only pay out 5 base points per dollar instead of 10.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ira came through...nights added back 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just received an email from Ira. Had emailed yesterday based on the flyertalk posting, and Ira said the 14 nights had been added back but won't show up for a couple of weeks. Congratulated us on being Platinum and said to email if any other concerns. 

That's great news. I emailed him also. Looking forward to his response. Based on the above, I am optimistic.


----------



## radley (Jan 13, 2011)

*Ira came through - again*

I emailed Ira at MR Concierge yesterday after seeing the email on FlyerTalk. He emailed me back today and my 22 rollover nights will be reinstated shortly. 

Great service from Ira and MR Concierge.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 13, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> And the reason the Platinum gift was only 200 points instead of 500 is because the stay was at a Residence Inn. They also only pay out 5 base points per dollar instead of 10.


 
200 x $0.0125 = $2.50.   A free Pepsi (Marriott won't sell Coke except in Atlanta)    

Brian


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 13, 2011)

A typical non-points gift is a half bottle of meridian chardonnay.  That's about $4.



pwrshift said:


> 200 x $0.0125 = $2.50.   A free Pepsi (Marriott won't sell Coke except in Atlanta)
> 
> Brian


----------



## Southdown13 (Jan 14, 2011)

That was fast...my 13 rollover nights posted today into my MR account.  I emailed the Marriott Concierge only two days ago. Thanks SueDonJ for posting the information!  This should make it easier to keep the Platinum status.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, that was fast!  My nights showed up today, too.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 21, 2011)

Got this email from Ira in response to my inquiry about missing roll-over nights:
----------
From: Marriott Concierge [mailto:marriott.concierge@marriott.com] 
Sent: Friday, January 14, 2011 4:41 PM
Subject: RE: 2011 Roll-Over Nights

We will be adding 14 nights to your rollover total.  Because this is a manual process it could take up to two weeks to show on your account.  Because you are a plat premier it only rolled over the nights above 100.  This is what happened to all plat premier members.  This error will be fixed in a later run.  In short, we will add 14 nights within the next few days and you will get the other 25 when we fix all the plat premier accounts sometime within the next two weeks. 

Regards,
Ira 
----------

He wasn't kidding. I logged into my MR account this morning, and the first 14 have been added, just as he said they would. Now I just have to wait for the remaining 25 to post as he mentions. So far, so good.


----------



## Steve A (Jan 21, 2011)

Within a half an  hour after I sent an email to the concierge, I received this reply. Not totally understanding the words underlined, but I'm pleased with the outcome. 


"Actually the 2 nights came from your Marriott credit card.  At the end of 2010 you had 96 nights.  30 of those were rolled over from 2009 and could not roll over again.  This brought the potential nights that could rollover to 66, but because only night need over your level roll in to the next year, no nights came over.  We did not communicate how this would work, so I will add 21 nights to your account. 

Regards,
Ira"


----------

